
R. A. Montgomery 1936 – 2014 - tomh
http://www.cyoa.com/pages/r-a-montgomery-1936-2014
======
scelerat
The announcement is set in the same typeface that the texts Choose Your Own
Adventure series were set: ITC Souvenir.

The title texts on the cover were ITC Korinna.

These seemed to be a popular choice in the late '70s/early '80s. I remember
TSR Advanced Dungeons and Dragons rulebooks and modules, among other things,
used the same faces.

~~~
theoh
Souvenir looks childish to my eye, and thus somewhat patronizing. I wonder if
it looked childish back then too.

~~~
Turing_Machine
They were kid's books, dude.

------
scelerat
My first forays into BASIC programming were laboriously copying the text from
a choose your own adventure and making a simple online version using IFs an
GOSUBs.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Yeah, me too, though I wrote my own story (such as it was). About all I
remember is that you had to find the anti-tank gun to defeat the dragon.

IIRC, the final version left 38 bytes of free RAM on my Atari 400. :-)

------
Kurtz79
It took me only a few seconds to recognize the name (the other would be Edward
Packard).

"Choose your own adventure" were my introduction to "real" books as a kid, I
loved them, I probably read each one of the several dozens I owned a dozen of
times.

They definitely sparked my interest for both fiction and games.

------
JohnBooty
I've noticed that R.A. Montgomery's CYOA books seem to get a bad rap for being
too meandering/hippy/trippy. This is the exact reason why his entries in the
series have always been my favorites.

------
trevelyan
Thank you, Ray.

------
percept
I had forgotten...

------
Scuds
Oh God, that font.

Oh God, it's an image!

